# For all of you who have a soap making business.



## edco76 (Oct 22, 2007)

I am new to the forum but I thought I would offer my help to you all anyway I can. I don't know much about soap but what I do know about is packaging. I am a sales rep for a company that does custom packaging. Mostly binders, folders, corrugated boxes and marketing kits but also custom labels and ad promo items like pens, bags hats and so on. Basicly if anyone would like their business name on anything let me know. I am trying to find a cutting die that would work for a soap box. We can do a custom box but the problem will be whoever orders it first will pay the die charge on the first order (a few hundred dollars) If I can find an existing die I will let you all know the price and size. I am a bit hesitant to just throw all my contact info out there but if anyone would like to pm me I'll get you my info and see what I can do to help you.


----------



## finbarfitz (Mar 26, 2015)

I also know a company who provides the custom packaging, they also provide free shipping and custom design services to everyone.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 26, 2015)

finbarfitz said:


> I also know a company who provides the custom packaging, they also provide free shipping and custom design services to everyone.


 
This post is from 2007. You aren't likely to get a response and person hasn't been around since 2008.


----------

